# Scottish ship Hector



## Raven (May 15, 2015)

A picture I took of the replica of the Scottish ship Hector that brought settlers 
to Nova Scotia in 1773.  The ship landed at Brown's Point in Pictou Harbour
with 189 Scottish Highlanders aboard.




View attachment 18025


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2015)

A beautiful ship.  Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

Lovely photo!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

Interesting.  Looked up the ship to see what area the highlanders came from.  Most are from Lochbroom, but some were from Greenock, which I can see down the water from my house. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hector_(ship)


----------



## Raven (May 15, 2015)

The Hector Heritage Quay and Hector Country Store are interesting to visit.
Nearby some streets have been given surnames of passengers on the ship.
It is hard to imagine  the harsh conditions on the voyage and when they arrived.

It's interesting Ameriscot that you can see Greenock where some of these hardy and hard
working souls came from.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)

Great photo Raven, thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## AprilT (May 15, 2015)

Nice setting, terrific photo.


----------



## John C (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the picture.  It's plenty good enough for PC wallpaper.  I downloaded to my pictures folder.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2015)

Raven said:


> The Hector Heritage Quay and Hector Country Store are interesting to visit.
> Nearby some streets have been given surnames of passengers on the ship.
> It is hard to imagine  the harsh conditions on the voyage and when they arrived.
> 
> ...



Greenock is only about 20 miles from Glasgow. It has a lot of fine old houses as Greenock was big in shipbuilding, sugar and chocolate. It's a ferry ride away for us. It's also in one of those pockets of Catholics that you find in Scotland, instead of Church of Scotland which is Presbyterian.


----------



## Raven (May 16, 2015)

Ameriscot, thanks for the    information.  My ancestors came from Scotland to Pictou on a later
ship so I like to find out as much as I can about where the settlers came from.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2015)

Raven said:


> Ameriscot, thanks for the    information.  My ancestors came from Scotland to Pictou on a later
> ship so I like to find out as much as I can about where the settlers came from.



Would be interesting to find out exactly where they came from.


----------

